# Speaking of Backyard Breeders ~ LOL



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This story is so flippin' funny...Not sure if it's real, but it IS funny









http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=263297


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> This story is so flippin' funny...Not sure if it's real, but it IS funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! that is too funny, needless to say I think someone didn't do their homework


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=370318
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that hilarious!! The groomer said it had "hooves"


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg that is hilarious, hooves and not paws







are they that short sighted in Japan?
On the upside of it though, I guess they didn't have a yapping problem


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

One really must not know what a poodle looks like to purchase a lamb! How could you not notice on your own it had hooves. Too strange


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

...wow


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> This story is so flippin' funny...Not sure if it's real, but it IS funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this story covered on Fox News this morning. It's real! Still can't believe it


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks, that's the best laugh I've had in a long time.







I know there are lots of gullible people in the world, but how can you not tell the difference between a dog and a lamb.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Way too funny! I didnt know people were that ignorant around the world....How do you not notice something like that! IT DOESNT EVEN LOOK LIKE A POODLE!!!! HAHAHA!!!!!!! Those poor people!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

I wonder what they thought when it poo'd pellets




































3maltmom I Thank you for the laugh of the day..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)




----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhh wow!! that was some good reading.







after posting in the other BYB thread, i was a little down... but this was a good "pick me up"...lol.........hooves......


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

(scratching my head) Maybe my Briard is a French Poodle hearding dog?















Oh yeah, Ray would love chasing those cute little foo foo dogs around


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Too much sake.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Holy cow!! That is unbelievable. But as they say, "truth is stranger than fiction."


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

You'd think they'd have noticed something was odd, when their "Poodle" went Bah Bah bah bah
instead of Woof & arf.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You've got to be kidding????


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I still find the story hard to believe. Yeah, poodles might be rare down there, but it's not like they haven't got the internet. MOST people would be a little curious about their new companion animal and look up information. How could they see pictures of poodles and NOT realize that they don't have a poodle? I am still thinking it's going to turn out to be some kind of hoax.

EDIT:







I'm right. http://www.snopes.com/critters/lurkers/poodlesheep.asp


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info NC's Mom .. It was still worth a good chuckle Thanks 3Maltmom


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It reminds me of the Toy Munchkin scam a few years ago. They were supposed to be this wonderful new designer dog that resembled a lion. People paid up to $4000 for them ten years ago, before the price of puppies skyrocketed.


[attachment=22125:attachment]



[attachment=22126:attachment]


It turns out they were simply Pom/Chi crosses shaved to look like lions! The woman behind it was vet with great marketing skills. She actually got them featured on Animal Planet before the scam was uncovered! 

Toy Munchkins- Buyer Beware Barkerick
(written by Lazerpoodle)

Oh dear! You've discovered: "Toy Munchkin!"
A cross-breed which costs: A big Bunchkin!
Their web sites are down,
Cause wee dog folk barked this Sound:
"Half Chihuahua/Half Pom: Out-to-Lunchkin!"

Their web site said: "Toy Munchkins, such Tots!,
Will fit nicely upon their owner's Yachts!"
In my humble O., Those breeders don't know,
Their half-asked breeds from their little Whot's-Whot's!

If you wish a sound toy breed; Delightful;
Get a Pom, or a Peke. Buy a bike Full!
For what Munchkin breeders peddle,
Shall win no AKC medal!
Take paws from these posters; Insightful.

LP~


http://www.sunshineband.org/articles/MUTTS.shtml


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh My







I can't imagine people actually falling for a scam like that but I guess it happens.


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Well it's a good thing everyone is laughing as they're saying they can't believe it because:

"This story has been exposed as a fraud. ninemsn discovered on Friday that Japanese police had never heard of the alleged scam, and that key elements in The Sun's original story had been misreported. Read more about the poodle scam hoax story." http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=263447 

Right on the website. Moral of the story: Don't always believe what you read.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Well it's a good thing everyone is laughing as they're saying they can't believe it because:
> 
> "This story has been exposed as a fraud. ninemsn discovered on Friday that Japanese police had never heard of the alleged scam, and that key elements in The Sun's original story had been misreported. Read more about the poodle scam hoax story." http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=263447
> 
> Right on the website. Moral of the story: Don't always believe what you read.[/B]


We know it was fake, it was still funny, though. Even more funny it made National News


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

::::::secretly hoping Debbie doesn't "out" TheButtercup as not being a REAL LIVE UNICORN!!!::::::


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> ::::::secretly hoping Debbie doesn't "out" TheButtercup as not being a REAL LIVE UNICORN!!!::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HaHa ~ I would NEVER "out" The Buttercup, for fear of the stories she would tell the Tabloids about me







For God's sake, we were already on the front page of the Maltese Gazette









Buttercups a Unicorn, and Billy is a Giraffe


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I still find the story hard to believe. Yeah, poodles might be rare down there, but it's not like they haven't got the internet. MOST people would be a little curious about their new companion animal and look up information. How could they see pictures of poodles and NOT realize that they don't have a poodle? I am still thinking it's going to turn out to be some kind of hoax.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...




I thought it had to be a hoax. But someone had quite an imagination, didn't they!


----------

